# BLEW UP my Trane XE1000 - any wiring help?



## CZ DIY (Oct 4, 2009)

I was cleaning my outdoor unit. It was pretty bad.

I took pictures the whole way through. Then when I went to put the three fan wires back in place, I apparently messed up either the brown or purple wire. Likely the purple.

When I turned the breaker on, sparks shot out of the side where the blue arrow is pointing to. I'm not sure where exactly, because the covers were back on.

Does anyone know what spades the brown & purple wire coming from the fan attaches to? It's the area where the red arrow is pointing at. I plugged the brown wire to the left/top spade on the capacitor and the purple wire to the right/top spade.

One or the other is wrong. Any ideas which?











Here's a better (before) picture of the brown wire. I'm pretty sure I've got it right. I couldn't see the purple wire in the pic, so I put it back where I THOUGHT I knew where it went. arghh.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

look at the sticker inside the cover should be a wiring diagragm there.im guessing you reversed the common with either the fan or compressor wire,pull out the capacitor and make sure you didnt blow out other end. hook wires back up the right way and test it ,just be ready to pull disconect if need be.might need new cap


----------



## CZ DIY (Oct 4, 2009)

I actually did look at it before putting the wiring back. I'm not great with schematics, but I could swear I'm doing things properly. Guess not.

Here is where I put the brown and purple wires.










And here are the diagrams. As mentioned earlier, the wires are coming from the fan motor and the problem is where they are attached to the capacitor?


----------



## CZ DIY (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a color diagram:


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

You hooked it up right. Look for pinched wires going to the fan motor.


----------



## CZ DIY (Oct 4, 2009)

Marty S. said:


> You hooked it up right. Look for pinched wires going to the fan motor.


Thanks for taking the time to look it over!!

I hooked it back up (without the covers this time) and everything is working fine! So hopefully you're right, it must have been a pinched wire or something was grounding off somewhere. 

I'll put the cover back on soon. I lost my bit somewhere in the grass and can't find it, so gotta put all the nuts back on the hard way. 

WOOOT! :thumbup:


----------



## CZ DIY (Oct 4, 2009)

You have no idea how hard it was to keep from hooking it back up again without waiting for a response. Even though it was fine, I'm proud of myself for not monkeying with it without first getting confirmation from you guys. 


Edit: Found that a top right corner screw was screwing into a field splice (out of site from me) from the original install. I guess now I know what that particular screw was only screwed in half-way when I took everything apart. That was causing a ground situation. I'm real happy nothing got toasted permanently.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

I like that color diagram. That was only 2 days ago and it has already traveled here... Impressive.


----------



## brewmastr (Dec 28, 2009)

most likely sparked as the cap discharged, happens sometimes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2016)

Your photo of the circuit board saved me. Rebuilt fan motor and, of course, couldn't find my note about where the black wire connected. Thanks!


----------

